# Il distacco e la perdita



## aristocat (30 Marzo 2010)

Oggi, proprio dall'ultima persona da cui me lo sarei aspettato, è partito un lungo discorso, sintetizzabile più o meno così:
Una separazione/divorzio, in genere, è più dura da metabolizzare rispetto al dolore per la morte del proprio coniuge :nuke:.
Che ve lo dico a fare... mi si è aperto un mondo. Ancora adesso che scrivo qui - e dopo lungo chiarimento e confronto con la persona in questione - queste parole continuano ad avere l'effetto di una sassata... 

Il suo ragionamento, comunque, ha una sua logica, una sua coerenza. Parte dal presupposto che morte del coniuge e separazione-divorzio hanno in comune il distacco da chi si è amato (con tutto il dolore che ne consegue, of course). 
Dopodichè, con la separazione si ha un effetto collaterale in più: cioè il senso di sconfitta/rabbia per un progetto fallito più o meno malamente.

Peccato che, in fondo, questo ragionamento continua a non convincermi.
Non foss'altro perchè, con una separazione, chi sceglie è sempre l'interessato, in piena coscienza... mentre diverso è il discorso quando, per un'ingiustizia del destino, resti solo... senza chi ami. 
Insomma, per questo, e per tanti altri motivi; resto della mia idea.

Voi come la vedete?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Marzo 2010)

Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oggi, proprio dall'ultima persona da cui me lo sarei aspettato, è partito un lungo discorso, sintetizzabile più o meno così:
> Una separazione/divorzio, in genere, è più dura da metabolizzare rispetto al dolore per la morte del proprio coniuge :nuke:.
> Che ve lo dico a fare... mi si è aperto un mondo. Ancora adesso che scrivo qui - e dopo lungo chiarimento e confronto con la persona in questione - queste parole continuano ad avere l'effetto di una sassata...
> 
> ...


1) Beh, immagino il senso di sconfitta, ma era una casa costruita sulla roccia? O un rapporto friabile? Vediamo: se due persone decidono di lasciarsi di comune accordo è un discorso: si dicono, ok che colossale fallimento e amen, un conto è se la separazione avviene perchè uno dei due è costretto a subirla.

2) Sull'ingiustizia del destino. 
Ari, solo una cosa: SOLO chi ha perso una persona in un certo modo, può capire, gli altri no.

3) Quello che forse più brucia di una separazione è la coscienza di dover gettare a mare quanto si è vissuto, bello o brutto che sia stato. Parlano infatti di ricostruire, ripartire, rinascere.

I morti non risorgono.
Se ripenso a certe cose, posso solo dirti, fu interrotto un dialogo, e so che non ho potuto scegliere.

Non si scherza con la morte.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Non ti amo più.
Basta.
Non provo più nulla per te, mi sei indifferente, vai con chi ti pare, fai quello che ti pare, ma non condizionare con la tua presenza la mia vita. 
Ho diritto a vivere la mia vita a prescindere da te, senza di te, levati dai coglioni non ti voglio più vedere nè sentire. 
La separazione mi leverà un peso dallo stomaco enorme: l'enorme responsabilità di dover lottare giorno per giorno per il nostro rapporto, oramai esangue e logoro. 
Signore ti ringrazio per la legge sul divorzio. 
Finchè morte non ci separi: ok, tra me e te è morto tutto. 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Non lasciarmi ti prego, e tutti i nostri progetti? I nostri sogni? I nostri bambini? Che non avremo mai? Che farò io senza di te? Cavoli, ero tornato a vivere, a sorridere, essere innamorato di te, è fantastico.
Non morire. 
Ma lei muore.

Certo devi metabolizzare e lo farai.

Come fai invece a metabolizzare una separazion se poi ne nascerà una lotta intestina in cui due persone non si lasceranno mai in pace?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2010)

Egoisticamente e' cosi'.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oggi, proprio dall'ultima persona da cui me lo sarei aspettato, è partito un lungo discorso, sintetizzabile più o meno così:
> Una separazione/divorzio, in genere, è più dura da metabolizzare rispetto al dolore per la morte del proprio coniuge :nuke:.


Avendole provate entrambe ti assicuro che il dolore per la morte del coniuge è qualcosa che ti resta dentro, che ti morde il cuore in continuazione. Sono passati due anni (proprio in questi giorni) e non sai quanto mi manchi, quanto mi manchino anche le liti e gli scontri. E parlo del dolore mio, nei confronti dell'uomo che ha condiviso dieci anni della mia vita, non soltanto del dolore per l'uomo che era il padre di mia figlia.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

credo che siano due dolori immensi, paragonarli ha anche una certa mancanza di rispetto verso la morte .
mia sorella è rimasta vedova a quarantanni per un tumore che ha stroncato mio cognato..non vado certamente a chiederglielo, ma sono sicura che preferirebbe saperlo vivo , magari con un altra .non fosse altro per mio nipote che avrebbe ancora un padre


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

Non so. Credo dipenda dalle situazioni e dai contesti. Ma anche dagli ambiti culturali. Da come l'ambiente sostiene ed accoglie un vedovo, rispetto ad un separato, o viceversa.
Oggi sono più frequenti le separazioni che le vedovanze (almeno in giovane età): quindi si è più pronti ad affrontare la prima piuttosto che la seconda ipotesi. 

Non prendetemi per cinica, ma ho dovuto rilevare che molto, anzi moltissimo, incide lo status economico. Certe distacchi finiscono in tragedie per motivi economici e logistici. A chi va la casa? Chi mantiene i figli? Come sostengo da solo le spese che prima condividevo?
Molto spesso il dolore del distacco non è il solo che si deve affrontare, ma si somma a delle mutate condizioni di vita.
Poi certo si soffre, ma un conto è disperarsi in un monolocale in affitto, un conto potersi permettere lo svago di viaggi, circoli sportivi ecc ecc , dove molto probabilmente non si rimane soli a lungo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so. Credo dipenda dalle situazioni e dai contesti. Ma anche dagli ambiti culturali. Da come l'ambiente sostiene ed accoglie un vedovo, rispetto ad un separato, o viceversa.
> Oggi sono più frequenti le separazioni che le vedovanze (almeno in giovane età): quindi si è più pronti ad affrontare la prima piuttosto che la seconda ipotesi.
> 
> Non prendetemi per cinica, ma ho dovuto rilevare che molto, anzi moltissimo, incide lo status economico. Certe distacchi finiscono in tragedie per motivi economici e logistici. A chi va la casa? Chi mantiene i figli? Come sostengo da solo le spese che prima condividevo?
> ...


 i soldi fanno grandi differenze fra la tranquillità del vivere o l'angoscia del domani.non ci piove


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

Già. La vita è ingiusta. E neanche nella sofferenza siamo uguali.


----------



## Eliade (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
> Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
> Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto.


 Quoto, decisamente.


----------



## minnie (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
> Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
> Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto.


 
Quoto in pieno.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

Insomma meglio vedove che separate.
Mi pare una conclusione un pò affrettata.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
> Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
> Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto.


 
quoto

può sembrare egoistico,
e probabilmente lo è

ma anche vero


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Insomma meglio vedove che separate.*
> Mi pare una conclusione un pò affrettata.


Egoisticamente si...


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

per chi è rimasto senza padre è un po' una bestemmia


----------



## Lettrice (30 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per chi è rimasto senza padre è un po' una bestemmia


E' vero, ma non e' una cosa vista dalla parte dei figli.

Non e' neanche universalmente cosi'... ma se penso ad alcune storie di questo forum credo che la morte dell'altro sarebbe stato un "_male minore_" (concedetemelo) da ammortizzare.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero, ma non e' una cosa vista dalla parte dei figli.
> 
> Non e' neanche universalmente cosi'... ma se penso ad alcune storie di questo forum credo che la morte dell'altro sarebbe stato un "_male minore_" (concedetemelo) da ammortizzare.


non sono abbastanza obiettiva per ragionarci lucidamente


----------



## Nobody (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
> Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
> *Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto*.


 Ci si può separare anche senza un tradimento a monte... e non si distrugge nulla.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2010)

Un conto è un padre lontano, un padre che magari si è risposato, ha un'altra famiglia, magari è presente solo economicamente (o nemmeno quello). Un altro un padre che non c'è e che non ci potrà essere mai più.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Insomma meglio vedove che separate.
> Mi pare una conclusione un pò affrettata.


mi consoli


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si può separare anche senza un tradimento a monte... e non si distrugge nulla.


 
  


ah...

è vero...

può succedere


ma succede raramente


----------



## Amarax (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Insomma meglio vedove che separate.
> Mi pare una conclusione un pò affrettata.


Assolutamente
ma che dicono Iris??
No.
Meglio separate e sapere che tutti sono in ottima salute.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con la persona che ti ha parlato.
> Perdere un compagno è atroce, ma lascia intatto il passato, l'immagine di lui e di sè e del vissuto.
> Una separazione brutta con la scoperta di un lungo tradimento o di più tradimenti distrugge tutto.


Certo perchè chi non ha cuore si sente fottuto. 
Va in corto circuito.
E sa che non è capace di perdonare.
Ok, passerà la vita rodendosi il fegato, e millantando una serenità e felicità che non ha.

Non amerà mai più e non potrà mai più essere felice.
Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Amarax (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti amo più.
> Basta.
> Non provo più nulla per te, mi sei indifferente, vai con chi ti pare, fai quello che ti pare, ma non condizionare con la tua presenza la mia vita.
> Ho diritto a vivere la mia vita a prescindere da te, senza di te, levati dai coglioni non ti voglio più vedere nè sentire.
> ...


 
ma mica tutti i divorzi vanno a finire in lotta???


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si può separare anche senza un tradimento a monte... e non si distrugge nulla.


Molti, il tradimento è solo il pretesto, o il capro espiatorio, tanti si separano, proprio perchè non si sopportano più. Insomma Molti, se tua moglie ti lascia per un altro, sarà anca un putanon, ma sotto sotto, se è arrivata a tanto, vuol dire, che magari è da anni che non gliene fotte più niente di te...

Tanto è vero, che chi insomma tradisce, ehm, lo fa di nascosto e non usa il tradimento con ostentazione per ferire l'altro. Se arrivi a dire ad uno..." TI ho perfino tradito"...vuol dire, che di amore non c'è n'è proprio più.

Bisogna vedere anche come...ammettiamo agli altri i nostri errori.
Il come è fondamentale.


----------



## Iris (30 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Assolutamente
> ma che dicono Iris??
> No.
> Meglio separate e sapere che tutti sono in ottima salute.


Se fossi rimasta vedova, non mi sarei rifatta una vita così velocemente, credo. Ma sarei rimasta legata allas memoria del defunto. Per un bel pò.

Decisamente è meglio essere figli di separati che orfani, tranne casi di genitori veramente indegni.


----------



## Amarax (30 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se fossi rimasta vedova, non mi sarei rifatta una vita così velocemente, credo. Ma sarei rimasta legata allas memoria del defunto. Per un bel pò.
> 
> Decisamente è meglio essere figli di separati che orfani, tranne casi di genitori veramente indegni.


:up: appunto e infatti!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non ti amo più.
> ...


No. In genere ci devono essere degli interessi sotto. Se due persone hanno ottimi vantaggi a stare ognuno per conto proprio, esso è simile alla dissoluzione di una società. Ma bisogna che i due sposi abbiano vissuto con una certa filosofia. Non credo assolutamente al divorzio come punizione dell'altro, imho è una cagata bestiale e un pericolosissimo boomerang.


----------



## Amarax (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No. In genere ci devono essere degli interessi sotto. Se due persone hanno ottimi vantaggi a stare ognuno per conto proprio, esso è simile alla dissoluzione di una società. Ma bisogna che i due sposi abbiano vissuto con una certa filosofia. Non credo assolutamente al divorzio come punizione dell'altro,* imho *è una cagata bestiale e un pericolosissimo boomerang.
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> cos'è imho??'


In my humble opinion.


----------



## Amarax (30 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In my humble opinion.


grazie admin...non ci sarei arrivata da sola


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma mica tutti i divorzi vanno a finire in lotta???


... prendi il mio  mai stati cosi "uniti"  :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti, il tradimento è solo il pretesto, o il capro espiatorio, tanti si separano, proprio perchè non si sopportano più. Insomma Molti, se tua moglie ti lascia per un altro, sarà anca un putanon, ma sotto sotto, se è arrivata a tanto, vuol dire, che magari è da anni che non gliene fotte più niente di te...
> 
> Tanto è vero, che chi insomma tradisce, ehm, lo fa di nascosto e non usa il tradimento con ostentazione per ferire l'altro. Se arrivi a dire ad uno..." TI ho perfino tradito"...vuol dire, che di amore non c'è n'è proprio più.
> 
> ...


Si, ma resta il fatto che la motivazione della separazione fa la differenza, secondo me. 
Non è mica necessario arrivare a non sopportarsi più... basta non amare più. Con un'amica non dividerei mai la mia vita. Se manca la passione, che si sta assieme a fare? Insomma, in un rapporto non è tutto solo bianco (amore, passione...) o nero (odio, tradimenti...).
Ci sta anche che semplicemente ci si accorga di un fatto: non si ama più.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma resta il fatto che la motivazione della separazione fa la differenza, secondo me.
> Non è mica necessario arrivare a non sopportarsi più... basta non amare più. Con un'amica non dividerei mai la mia vita. Se manca la passione, che si sta assieme a fare? Insomma, in un rapporto non è tutto solo bianco (amore, passione...) o nero (odio, tradimenti...).
> *Ci sta anche che semplicemente ci si accorga di un fatto: non si ama più*.


Certo ma solo se e' reciproco.
Se il divorzio o la separazione viene chiesta da una sola parte perche' "non ama piu' " ma l'altra continua ad amare, la separazione e' un bruttissimo colpo e ci sta che non ci si riprenda.
Senza tradimenti di mezzo


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2010)

Fa male più l'indifferenza che l'odio.

Il punto è che non si può stabilire a priori quale tipo di distacco sia più doloroso. 
Dipende dalla persone e dalla qualità della vita che si aveva già prima del trauma. Se era buona, sarà buona anche quella successiva alla separazione, una volta elaborato il lutto.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma resta il fatto che la motivazione della separazione fa la differenza, secondo me.
> Non è mica necessario arrivare a non sopportarsi più... basta non amare più. Con un'amica non dividerei mai la mia vita. Se manca la passione, che si sta assieme a fare? Insomma, in un rapporto non è tutto solo bianco (amore, passione...) o nero (odio, tradimenti...).
> Ci sta anche che semplicemente ci si accorga di un fatto: non si ama più.


Sì. Ma quante persone si rendono conto di non amare più senza l'aiuto di una terza persona? Non è che ci si sveglia una mattina e ok ho smesso di amarti.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma resta il fatto che la motivazione della separazione fa la differenza, secondo me.
> Non è mica necessario arrivare a non sopportarsi più... basta non amare più. Con un'amica non dividerei mai la mia vita. Se manca la passione, che si sta assieme a fare? *Insomma, in un rapporto non è tutto solo bianco (amore, passione...) o nero (odio, tradimenti...).*
> Ci sta anche che semplicemente ci si accorga di un fatto: non si ama più.


scusa ma ti trovo contradditorio: se non è tutto bianco o nero ci stanno le vie di mezzo che legano comunque due persone senza la passione


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma ti trovo contradditorio: se non è tutto bianco o nero *ci stanno le vie di mezzo che legano comunque due persone senza la passione*


Sì ma dipende da come si intende l'amore di coppia. Se lo si intende in modo passionale si ha il diritto di non accontentarsi e cercare altrove quello che non c'è più.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì ma dipende da come si intende l'amore di coppia. Se lo si intende in modo passionale si ha il diritto di non accontentarsi e cercare altrove quello che non c'è più.


ma certo.sottolineavo solo la nota discordante del discorso


----------



## Amarax (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... prendi il mio  mai stati cosi "uniti" :carneval:


 
:up:


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :up:


Hai saputo di Arigliano?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=23838&postcount=120

:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma resta il fatto che la motivazione della separazione fa la differenza, secondo me.
> Non è mica necessario arrivare a non sopportarsi più... basta non amare più. Con un'amica non dividerei mai la mia vita. Se manca la passione, che si sta assieme a fare? Insomma, in un rapporto non è tutto solo bianco (amore, passione...) o nero (odio, tradimenti...).
> Ci sta anche che semplicemente ci si accorga di un fatto: non si ama più.


Tardi lo capii...ma per me è importante solo capire, più che sapere.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo ma solo se e' reciproco.
> Se il divorzio o la separazione viene chiesta da una sola parte perche' "non ama piu' " ma l'altra continua ad amare, la separazione e' un bruttissimo colpo e ci sta che non ci si riprenda.
> Senza tradimenti di mezzo


Già.
Ma non si può continuare ad amare a vuoto.
Si soffre come bestie.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì ma dipende da come si intende l'amore di coppia. Se lo si intende in modo passionale si ha il diritto di non accontentarsi e cercare altrove quello che non c'è più.


Non l'ho trovato.
Non ho più fiato.
Sono esausto.
Se riesco ad arrivare ad Itaca con sto straccio di imbarcazione, che fa acqua da tutte le parti, sono già fiero di me stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già.
> *Ma non si può continuare ad amare a vuoto.*
> Si soffre come bestie.


"Nel mio mondo ideal...gli uccellini sempre allegri affabili e carini... canterebbero l'arie di Puccini... "
:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo ma solo se e' reciproco.
> Se il divorzio o la separazione viene chiesta da una sola parte perche' "non ama piu' " ma l'altra continua ad amare, la separazione e' un bruttissimo colpo e ci sta che non ci si riprenda.
> Senza tradimenti di mezzo


 E' vero, infatti la situazione ideale è quella che prospetti tu.
Concordo sul bruttissimo colpo, un po' meno sul non riprendersi più. Lì c'è anche un lavoro personale che il lasciato deve fare, perchè per quano dolore possa fare l'essere lasciati, è un dolore sicuramente elaborabile.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma non si può continuare ad amare a vuoto.
> Si soffre come bestie.


Continuare ad amare a vuoto per anni ed anni un fantasma chè non c'è più, a me pare solo uno sprecare il proprio tempo nel modo più stupido che si possa escogitare. E lo sento come un atto d'orgoglio... poi magari sbaglio io.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, infatti la situazione ideale è quella che prospetti tu.
> Concordo sul bruttissimo colpo, un po' meno sul non riprendersi più. Lì c'è anche un lavoro personale che il lasciato deve fare, perchè per quano dolore possa fare l'essere lasciati, *è un dolore sicuramente elaborabile*.



Per me si per altri forse no... io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Continuare ad amare a vuoto per anni ed anni un fantasma chè non c'è più*, a me pare solo uno sprecare il proprio tempo nel modo più stupido che si possa escogitare. E lo sento come un atto d'orgoglio... poi magari sbaglio io.


Assolutamente sì, e aggiungerei paura di rimettersi in gioco. Sempre che non ci sia più davvero e che l'assenza non sia temporanea.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me si per altri forse no... io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei.


 Beh si... forse non per tutti, purtroppo.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Continuare ad amare a vuoto per anni ed anni un fantasma chè non c'è più, a me pare solo uno sprecare il proprio tempo nel modo più stupido che si possa escogitare. E lo sento come un atto d'orgoglio... poi magari sbaglio io.


E' un'ossessione. Per qualcuno diventa un atto di sopravvivenza.
C'è chi vive per anni un amore non ricambiato. Chi si ostina a tenere legato un marito, o una moglie, che in realtà sono già fuori dal matrimonio.
Io lo trovo inconcepibile, ma non tutti siamo uguali.


----------



## Iris (1 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'ho trovato.
> Non ho più fiato.
> Sono esausto.
> Se riesco ad arrivare ad Itaca con sto straccio di imbarcazione, che fa acqua da tutte le parti, sono già fiero di me stesso.


 
Mi dispiace per te, veramente..almeno una volta nella vita una passione bisognerebbe provarla


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Continuare ad amare a vuoto per anni ed anni un fantasma chè non c'è più, a me pare solo uno sprecare il proprio tempo nel modo più stupido che si possa escogitare. E lo sento come un atto d'orgoglio... poi magari sbaglio io.


Credimi molti, hai ragione, devo solo capire, cosa fare.
A volte mi sembra di essere lì per inferorocirmi, poi non so come qualcosa mi ammansisce. Aspetto come una goccia che faccia traboccare il vaso...fatlità la goccia scende e qualcosa la porta via prima che tocchi l'acqua.
A volte mi passo la fronte e mi dico, cazzo cosa stavo per fare.
Il giorno dopo mi dico, adesso agisco.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un'ossessione. Per qualcuno diventa un atto di sopravvivenza.
> C'è chi vive per anni un amore non ricambiato. Chi si ostina a tenere legato un marito, o una moglie, che in realtà sono già fuori dal matrimonio.
> Io lo trovo inconcepibile, ma non tutti siamo uguali.


magari sta solo aspettando...capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te, veramente..almeno una volta nella vita una passione bisognerebbe provarla


Ogni giorno che passa la mente prende il sopravvento sul cuore.
Una passione va anche alimentata, nutrita, accudita...non trovi?
Ma che fare se dall'altra parte si ha il terrore fottuto della passione, quella paura fottuta di perdere il controllo della situazione? Quell'incapacità di ragionare assertivamente? Insomma non si può sempre volerla vinta a tutti i costi.


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni giorno che passa la mente prende il sopravvento sul cuore.
> Una passione va anche alimentata, nutrita, accudita...non trovi?
> Ma che fare se dall'altra parte si ha il terrore fottuto della passione, quella paura fottuta di perdere il controllo della situazione? Quell'incapacità di ragionare assertivamente? Insomma non si può sempre volerla vinta a tutti i costi.


Veramente la passione si alimenta da sola. 
Si spegne nello stesso modo in cui si accende, vale a dire in maniera incontrollata, irrazionale e imprevedibile. Sennò che passione è?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente la passione si alimenta da sola.
> Si spegne nello stesso modo in cui si accende, vale a dire in maniera incontrollata, irrazionale e imprevedibile. Sennò che passione è?


Non sono un uomo schiavo delle passioni. Questo no.
Se si accende la vivo.
Se si spegne, fanculo. 
Viro.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono un uomo schiavo delle passioni. Questo no.
> *Se si accende la vivo.*
> *Se si spegne, fanculo*.
> Viro.


 Mi sembra un'ottima filosofia di vita:up:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima filosofia di vita:up:


Non sempre praticabile


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sempre praticabile


 ... non sempre praticabile, vero. Ciò non toglie che quando la si possa metter in pratica, probabilmente è il miglior modo di prendere la vita


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono un uomo schiavo delle passioni. Questo no.
> *Se si accende la vivo.*
> *Se si spegne, fanculo. *
> *Viro*.


:up:


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non sempre praticabile, vero. Ciò non toglie che quando la si possa metter in pratica, probabilmente è il miglior modo di prendere la vita


 
Se si riesce a mandare a fare in culo così facilmente chi si è amato, vuol dire che passione non era. Era un'altre cosa.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si riesce a mandare a fare in culo così facilmente chi si è amato, vuol dire che passione non era. Era un'altre cosa.


parlava di passione non di amore... le due cose non coincidono automaticamente. Quando c'è amore c'è sempre anche passione, il contrario non sempre è vero.


----------



## Amarax (2 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai saputo di Arigliano?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=23838&postcount=120
> 
> :unhappy:


 
No. Non lo sapevo...  resta il suo mito.


----------



## Amarax (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si riesce a mandare a fare in culo così facilmente chi si è amato, vuol dire che passione non era. Era un'altre cosa.


 

:unhappy: :unhappy: verissimo


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> parlava di passione non di amore... le due cose non coincidono automaticamente. Quando c'è amore c'è sempre anche passione, il contrario non sempre è vero.


Passione senza amore dici? Passione erotica?
Beh certo...potrebbe essere come dici tu.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Passione senza amore dici? Passione erotica?
> Beh certo...potrebbe essere come dici tu.


 Si certo, passione erotica. E' molto più frequente dell'amore, anche se alcuni non colgono la differenza... e sono quelli che combinano i casini peggiori.:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (2 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo, passione erotica. E' molto più frequente dell'amore, anche se alcuni non colgono la differenza... e sono quelli che combinano i casini peggiori.:unhappy:


A livello di "passione erotica"...quanto dura???
una relazione basata sulla passione erotica, intendo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A livello di "passione erotica"...quanto dura???
> una relazione basata sulla passione erotica, intendo...


Pocooooooooooo...


----------



## Amarax (2 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pocooooooooooo...


peccato :unhappy:
non è il suo caso :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> peccato :unhappy:
> non è il suo caso :unhappy:


Allora oltre la passione c'è dell'altro.
La sopportazione e la rassegnazione.
Caschi dentro in certe perniciose dinamiche e non ne vieni più fuori.
Magari è solo ansia.

Amarax, ti dai troppi pensieri...
Sii altruista!

Pensa ad altro, che la vita è breve e del doman non v'è certezza...
Fa come me, inizia a sbattertene i maroni dei torti subiti...

Si vive meglio!


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora oltre la passione c'è dell'altro.
> La sopportazione e la rassegnazione.
> Caschi dentro in certe perniciose dinamiche e non ne vieni più fuori.
> Magari è solo ansia.
> ...


:up: mi sa che ci provo seriamente. Promesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per chi è rimasto senza padre è un po' una bestemmia





MiKa ha detto:


> Un conto è un padre lontano, un padre che magari si è risposato, ha un'altra famiglia, magari è presente solo economicamente (o nemmeno quello). Un altro un padre che non c'è e che non ci potrà essere mai più.


Dipende.
Ci sono padri e padri, uomini e uomini.
I figli hanno bisogno più che di padri e madri di figure paterne e materne.
Un padre reale, vivo incapace di incarnare la figura paterna è peggio di un padre non reale, morto che può costituire una figura di riferimento.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Ci sono padri e padri, uomini e uomini.
> I figli hanno bisogno più che di padri e madri di figure paterne e materne.
> Un padre reale, vivo incapace di incarnare la figura paterna è peggio di un padre non reale, morto che può costituire una figura di riferimento.


Cioè tuo marito era incapace di incarnare la figura paterna?

Mah, mi sa che il papà è sempre papà...anche se è un donnaiolo o un alcolista...ecc..ecc...mah...

Dobbiamo incarnare delle figure...mah...uhm, me sa tanto da sega mentale...

Ognuno di noi è ciò che è e amen...tanto non cambia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tuo marito era incapace di incarnare la figura paterna?
> 
> Mah, mi sa che il papà è sempre papà...anche se è un donnaiolo o un alcolista...ecc..ecc...mah...
> 
> ...


Questo trhead mi sembra che tratti questioni teoriche.
Dire che un genitore va bene sempre e comunque e che tanto non si cambia, mi pare un modo per ignorare le importanti e gravi responsabilità dell'essere genitori.


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un padre reale, vivo incapace di incarnare la figura paterna è peggio di un padre non reale, morto che può costituire una figura di riferimento.


Incapace di incarnare la figura paterna secondo il giudizio di chi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Incapace di incarnare la figura paterna secondo il giudizio di chi?


Non giudizio, ma inconsistente o negativo riferimento per i figli.


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non giudizio, ma inconsistente o negativo riferimento per i figli.


Questo lo possono dire soltanto i figli. Che si spera non siano condizionati dai pareri altrui.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tuo marito era incapace di incarnare la figura paterna?
> 
> *Mah, mi sa che il papà è sempre papà...anche se è un donnaiolo o un alcolista...ecc..ecc...mah...*
> 
> ...


Ma a me sa tanto di no.

Il giudizio da parte dei figli arriva, talvolta negativo... certo rimane sempre il padre ma talvolta c'e' anche "che bel padre di merda!"

Certo che ognuno e' cio' che e' talvolta un pessimo padre o una pessima madre.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A livello di "passione erotica"...quanto dura???
> una relazione basata sulla passione erotica, intendo...


Dura quel che deve durare. Una relazione senza passione è come l'insalata russa senza la maionese.
Non è tutto, ma è essenziale che ci sia... lega tutto il resto


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2010)

a livello formativo è probabile che sia così; ma penso che se a tanti figli si chiedesse di potere avere ancora vicino il loro padre imperfetto la risposta sarebbe positiva e il distacco che hanno sentito è stato tremendo.
 la morte a me appare come la cosa più definitiva e irrimediabile che possa accadere .senza speranze, senza chances


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

Non mi piace l'insalata russa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi piace l'insalata russa:carneval:


gli spaghetti senza il ragù?:carneval: Oppure scegli tu sul menù delle metafore


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> gli spaghetti senza il ragù?:carneval: Oppure scegli tu sul menù delle metafore


Aglio e olio senza il peperoncino mi sembrerebbe piu' adeguata come metafora:carneval:

E scusa se e' pocolandesina:


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aglio e olio senza il peperoncino mi sembrerebbe piu' adeguata come metafora:carneval:
> 
> E scusa se e' pocolandesina:


come posso darti torto con l'olandesina demente come epilogo?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> come posso darti torto con l'olandesina demente come epilogo?:carneval:


L'ho messa di proposito:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho messa di proposito:carneval:


non vale!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a livello formativo è probabile che sia così; ma penso che se a tanti figli si chiedesse di potere avere ancora vicino il loro padre imperfetto la risposta sarebbe positiva e il distacco che hanno sentito è stato tremendo.
> la morte a me appare come la cosa più definitiva e irrimediabile che possa accadere .senza speranze, senza chances


 Son due cose molto diverse.
Anzi a volte proprio un cattivo genitore viene maggiormente rimpianto perché si avrebbe voluto avere altre possibilità.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2010)

*Dici?*



moltimodi ha detto:


> non vale!!!


landesina:


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son due cose molto diverse.
> Anzi a volte proprio un cattivo genitore viene maggiormente rimpianto perché si avrebbe voluto avere altre possibilità.


Un cattivo genitore ha sempre la possibilità di rimettersi in gioco e far sì che la sua figura venga rivalutata. Magari quando i figli diventano adulti e cominciano a ragionare da tali, capendo anche alcune scelte che li avevano feriti da bambini. Un genitore che non c'è più non può fare nulla se non vivere nel ricordo di chi rimane.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Un cattivo genitore ha sempre la possibilità di rimettersi in gioco e far sì che la sua figura venga rivalutata*. Magari quando i figli diventano adulti e cominciano a ragionare da tali, capendo anche alcune scelte che li avevano feriti da bambini. Un genitore che non c'è più non può fare nulla se non vivere nel ricordo di chi rimane.


 Questa è la speranza ...spesso delusa.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son due cose molto diverse.
> Anzi a volte proprio un cattivo genitore viene maggiormente rimpianto perché si avrebbe voluto avere altre possibilità.


infatti, per questo parlavo anche  di chances


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la speranza ...spesso delusa.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la speranza ...spesso delusa.


 Bisogna saper perdere, senza abituarcisi mai


----------



## aristocat (6 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Insomma meglio vedove che separate.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. 
Almeno in termini assoluti per me è così, anche se devo dire che io non ci sono mai passata per un matrimonio... 
Però sento che, per il mio carattere - figli o non figli - non potrei superare la perdita di un coniuge, anche stronzo. Stravolgerebbe troppo la mia esistenza, il mio approccio con il mondo e me stessa. Limite mio, ne sono consapevole.

Un divorzio - paradossalmente - mi spronerebbe a reagire, a cercare di "aggiustare il tiro" non ripetendo le scelte infelici del passato. 
A naso, conoscendomi ... penso proprio che andrebbe così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Almeno in termini assoluti per me è così, anche se devo dire che io non ci sono mai passata per un matrimonio...
> Però sento che, per il mio carattere - figli o non figli - non potrei superare la perdita di un coniuge, anche stronzo. Stravolgerebbe troppo la mia esistenza, il mio approccio con il mondo e me stessa. Limite mio, ne sono consapevole.
> 
> ...


 Può stravolgerla di più una separazione o una malattia cronica...dipende.
Non credo che si possano dire cose generali, ma solo riconoscere che può tutto può essere, dipende dalle situazioni e dalle persone.

Avete letto La casa degli spiriti e poi Paula?
La Allende in Paula, è il nome della figlia gravemente malata e poi morta, racconta alla figlia la propria vita e come ha "utilizzato" proprie esperienze nei libri. Racconta che il marito perverso de La casa degli spiriti è ispirato a suo padre che fu lasciato dalla moglie in seguito a una scoperta tanto terribile da non riuscire mai a parlarne. Suo figura paterna fu il compagno della madre.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può stravolgerla di più una separazione o una malattia cronica...dipende.
> *Non credo che si possano dire cose generali, ma solo riconoscere che può tutto può essere, dipende dalle situazioni e dalle persone.
> *
> Avete letto La casa degli spiriti e poi Paula?
> La Allende in Paula, è il nome della figlia gravemente malata e poi morta, racconta alla figlia la propria vita e come ha "utilizzato" proprie esperienze nei libri. Racconta che il marito perverso de La casa degli spiriti è ispirato a suo padre che fu lasciato dalla moglie in seguito a una scoperta tanto terribile da non riuscire mai a parlarne. Suo figura paterna fu il compagno della madre.


beh questo è già molto diverso  e più ragionevole dal concetto iniziale


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può stravolgerla di più una separazione o una malattia cronica...dipende.
> *Non credo che si possano dire cose generali, ma solo riconoscere che può tutto può essere, dipende dalle situazioni e dalle persone*.
> 
> Avete letto La casa degli spiriti e poi Paula?
> La Allende in Paula, è il nome della figlia gravemente malata e poi morta, racconta alla figlia la propria vita e come ha "utilizzato" proprie esperienze nei libri. Racconta che il marito perverso de La casa degli spiriti è ispirato a suo padre che fu lasciato dalla moglie in seguito a una scoperta tanto terribile da non riuscire mai a parlarne. Suo figura paterna fu il compagno della madre.


 Sempre assolutamente vero e da tenere a mente!


----------



## Iris (7 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la speranza ...spesso delusa.


 
Un cattivo genitore fa spesso danni irreparabili. Un figlio non è un coccio rotto che si riaggiusta con la colla.


----------



## Iris (9 Aprile 2010)

*Strano ma vero*

A proposito, questa ve la devo proprio raccontare …anche se la storia è macabra assai.
Una mia collega, una bella donna di mezza età, sposata felicemente da anni, con due bei figli, scopre all’improvviso che il suo bravo marito da anni conduceva una doppia vita. Approfittando del redditizio lavoro che lo portava spesso e volentieri all’estero, in particolare negli USA, aveva intrecciato una relazione più che decennale con una bella e giovane americana. Dopo anni di relazione clandestina, il marito decide di portare la sua amante americana qui a Roma, di rivelare tutto alla moglie e di chiedere la separazione.
Dopo lo sconcerto iniziale (tragedia diciamo), la mia collega se ne fa una ragione…si separa e impara a vivere senza il marito, ritagliandosi spazi suoi e una vita più che soddisfacente. 
L’ex marito si sistema con la nuova compagna.
Arriva il momento del divorzio: la mia collega rinuncia ad ogni forma di mantenimento, anche se il patrimonio dell’ex marito era più che consistente.
Dicevo, scritti gli accordi, è il momento di firmarli: lei firma rinunciando ai beni dell’ex marito anche se accumulati in anni e anni di matrimonio, lui al momento della firma viene colto da infarto fulminante.
L’amante americana scappa negli Usa, non preoccupandosi neanche di accompagnare il quasi marito al cimitero, la moglie diventa vedova e suo malgrado ereditiera.
In tal caso è certo meglio una vedovanza che un divorzio.
Noi qui in ufficio siamo un po’ soddisfatti….è brutto dirlo ma è così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Aprile 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito, questa ve la devo proprio raccontare …anche se la storia è macabra assai.
> Una mia collega, una bella donna di mezza età, sposata felicemente da anni, con due bei figli, scopre all’improvviso che il suo bravo marito da anni conduceva una doppia vita. Approfittando del redditizio lavoro che lo portava spesso e volentieri all’estero, in particolare negli USA, aveva intrecciato una relazione più che decennale con una bella e giovane americana. Dopo anni di relazione clandestina, il marito decide di portare la sua amante americana qui a Roma, di rivelare tutto alla moglie e di chiedere la separazione.
> Dopo lo sconcerto iniziale (tragedia diciamo), la mia collega se ne fa una ragione…si separa e impara a vivere senza il marito, ritagliandosi spazi suoi e una vita più che soddisfacente.
> L’ex marito si sistema con la nuova compagna.
> ...


Mi presenti i tuoi colleghi?

Hanno sempre storie interessanti... :carneval:


----------



## Iris (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi presenti i tuoi colleghi?
> 
> Hanno sempre storie interessanti... :carneval:


 
Ma questo è niente.

La collega che lavora nella stanza a fianco, quella degli extraterrestri di cui vi ho parlato, è stata per 15 anni l'amante di uno sposato con 15 anni più di lei. Si vedevano regolarmente ogni quindici giorni, ma nulla più.
La storia è cominciata quando lei aveva 26 anni e lui poco più che quaranta...e dura fino ad oggi.
Lui, un paio di anni fa decide di separarsi, la moglie ha un ictus che la lascia gravemente menomata...ora sono in quattro:  la moglie poveretta, la mia collega che è rimasta a bocca asciutta,e la badante rumena della moglie con la quale, pare lui, abbia una relazione. Ma vi pare normale la vita?


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2010)

ma lavorate o vi fate i casi degli altri?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito, questa ve la devo proprio raccontare …anche se la storia è macabra assai.
> Una mia collega, una bella donna di mezza età, sposata felicemente da anni, con due bei figli, scopre all’improvviso che il suo bravo marito da anni conduceva una doppia vita. Approfittando del redditizio lavoro che lo portava spesso e volentieri all’estero, in particolare negli USA, aveva intrecciato una relazione più che decennale con una bella e giovane americana. Dopo anni di relazione clandestina, il marito decide di portare la sua amante americana qui a Roma, di rivelare tutto alla moglie e di chiedere la separazione.
> Dopo lo sconcerto iniziale (tragedia diciamo), la mia collega se ne fa una ragione…si separa e impara a vivere senza il marito, ritagliandosi spazi suoi e una vita più che soddisfacente.
> L’ex marito si sistema con la nuova compagna.
> ...


mi sento un verme, ma ...

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (10 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sento un verme, ma ...
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Io 
...:unhappy:...:unhappy:
mi dispiace. 
La moglie come sta?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io
> ...:unhappy:...:unhappy:
> mi dispiace.
> La moglie come sta?


 i figli?


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lavorate o vi fate i casi degli altri?


 
Beh certe notizie sono macroscopiche...le vieni a sapere in un ufficio.


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

la morte porta un distacco violento e inaccettabile perchè la morte lo è 
la separazione può essere comunque accompagnata in modo dignitoso 
io nutrirei affetto anche da separato pur se nel tradimento subito


----------



## Giuma (25 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito, questa ve la devo proprio raccontare …anche se la storia è macabra assai.
> Una mia collega, una bella donna di mezza età, sposata felicemente da anni, con due bei figli, scopre all’improvviso che il suo bravo marito da anni conduceva una doppia vita. Approfittando del redditizio lavoro che lo portava spesso e volentieri all’estero, in particolare negli USA, aveva intrecciato una relazione più che decennale con una bella e giovane americana. Dopo anni di relazione clandestina, il marito decide di portare la sua amante americana qui a Roma, di rivelare tutto alla moglie e di chiedere la separazione.
> Dopo lo sconcerto iniziale (tragedia diciamo), la mia collega se ne fa una ragione…si separa e impara a vivere senza il marito, ritagliandosi spazi suoi e una vita più che soddisfacente.
> L’ex marito si sistema con la nuova compagna.
> ...


a quanto pare esiste una giustizia divina!!
prima o poi la ruota gira ...


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma questo è niente.
> 
> La collega che lavora nella stanza a fianco, quella degli extraterrestri di cui vi ho parlato, è stata per 15 anni l'amante di uno sposato con 15 anni più di lei. Si vedevano regolarmente ogni quindici giorni, ma nulla più.
> La storia è cominciata quando lei aveva 26 anni e lui poco più che quaranta...e dura fino ad oggi.
> Lui, un paio di anni fa decide di separarsi, la moglie ha un ictus che la lascia gravemente menomata...ora sono in quattro: la moglie poveretta, la mia collega che è rimasta a bocca asciutta,e la badante rumena della moglie con la quale, pare lui, abbia una relazione. Ma vi pare normale la vita?


 Idiota la tua collega che ha sprecato 15 anni della sua vita.
Poveraccia la moglie.



Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sento un verme, ma ...
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Ti sono molto vicina...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Idiota la tua collega che ha sprecato 15 anni della sua vita.
> Poveraccia la moglie.
> 
> Ti sono molto vicina...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 Detto da un pesce ...è inquietante... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Detto da un pesce ...è inquietante... :mrgreen:


 Che vorresti dire??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

occhio ha detto:


> > io nutrirei affetto anche da separato pur se nel tradimento subito
> 
> 
> :up:


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2010)

Aristocat, penso dipenda dai contesti. Una morte crudele di un coniuge molto amato può pesare piu' di una separazione da un coniuge egoista e traditore, ma anche il contrario. Dipende da tante cose, dalla fase di vita in cui si é. Penso piu' si vada avanti, piu' pesi la morte, perché é piu' grande ciò che si è condiviso insieme rispetto alla ferita da tradimento (so di persone ottantenni ancora in costanti, cordiali rapporti con mariti odiatissimi ai tempi...)


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2010)

Oggi discorsi allegri eh!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aristocat, penso dipenda dai contesti. Una morte crudele di un coniuge molto amato può pesare piu' di una separazione da un coniuge egoista e traditore, ma anche il contrario. Dipende da tante cose, dalla fase di vita in cui si é. Penso piu' si vada avanti, piu' pesi la morte, perché é piu' grande ciò che si è condiviso insieme rispetto alla ferita da tradimento (so di persone ottantenni ancora in costanti, cordiali rapporti con mariti odiatissimi ai tempi...)


Sai, penso che tutto dipendi da un "dopo" e non dal prima. Vere, il tradimento fa male e si sa, ma è il dopo (che un matrimonio vada avanti o no non importa) che indica se c'è una totale mancanza di rispetto tanto da rendere quasi nulle le cose vissute insieme o parzialmente false (non conoscendo la persona cambiano le sensazioni) oppure se la persona ha soltanto mancato di rispetto in quelle occasioni direi puntuali e basta.
Credo che un tradimento alla lunga possa andare via e far permanere quanto di buono c sia stato solo se dopo la scoperta il traditore a prescindere sia bravo nell'ammettere le sue responsabilità, quando non lo fa credo che salti tutto.
Io dal mio punto di vista ho due storie di tradimento passate e con un "dopo" differente, una ragazza (anche se  estremamente spaccamaroni) me la ricordo sempre bene, con tenerezza quasi, l'altra (che spaccamaroni non era) peermane nella mia mente come una schifezza di persona inutile...e l'atto fatto era  il medesimo.

Uhmmm, a volte  diventa più dolorosa  una morte che una separazione, altre per altri motivi il contrario e credo che tutto purtroppo dipenda dal contesto.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

:uhoh:​


----------



## Cat (30 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti amo più.
> Basta.
> Non provo più nulla per te, mi sei indifferente, vai con chi ti pare, fai quello che ti pare, ma non condizionare con la tua presenza la mia vita.
> Ho diritto a vivere la mia vita a prescindere da te, senza di te, levati dai coglioni non ti voglio più vedere nè sentire.
> ...


 

Ma si dai, il lasciarsi non è tragedia peggiore. Ci si...risolleva....sempre.
Questione di tempo o meglio di prospettive.


----------



## occhio (3 Settembre 2010)

lasciarsi apre una ferita profonda per la quale servono medici capaci 
quando si rompe un matrimonio con figli la cosa è ancora peggiore 
l'importante sarebbe lasciarsi in modo amichevole ma non trovo situazioni che abbiano rispecchiato questa facilitazione 
io all'idea di dover perder eil matrimonio penso alla casa che non sarà più la mia alle abitudini normali la cena insieme il risveglio le domeniche ...insomma la vita .....
bisogna lavorare di sostituzione lenta 
fondamentale anche se non l'ho provato è vivere un epriodo da soli per ricostruirsi


----------

